# ammo size v band/tube compatibility. tube band comparison chart.



## twang (May 10, 2015)

I cant find charts like this.Are there some? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't think anyone has done that yet.


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

I think it might be usefull.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm sure it would be, but it would require a LOT of time, expense, and energy to do it properly. Maybe someone will come forward and take on the project.


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

maybe one person doesn't have to . a lot of the common bands have been tested for speed .widths,tapered or not,lengths of pull etc,and they could be collated as and when people see a gap in the data. then any new bands /tubes that people have tried that they think are worth it could be tested for speed etc.and added to the database.

as for ammo / band compatibility ,the band/tubes are strength related for the conveyance of differing weights/sizes. for hunting or targets.

maybe.?


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

Hi all

would any one with a chronometer (gizmo for testing ammo speed) please let us know?

maybe we can get some band/ tube tests done without over burdening any one person. thanks.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

A lot of the testing has been done. I see you have never posted on that Forum, so maybe you didn't know it was there.

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/93-slingshot-bands-and-tubes/


----------

